# Lowrance iFINDER H2Oc



## jampg

Hello,
My Lowrance ifinder h2oc no longer will find my position. It searches for satellites and just keeps blinking. I have left this on for 30 minutes more than once. Even on the lake. Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## sfw1960

Send it in & see if Lowrance replaces it.

G'Luck!


----------



## jampg

I called Lowarance service and they said it would be 162.00 flat rate to fix it. Not the answer I was looking for. Any other places I might be able to get it repaired?


----------



## sfw1960

Now you KNOW why I jumped ship to Humminbird.


----------



## Max'dout

try a hard reset; turn the unit off then hold the pages and waypoint buttons down and powerup with those buttons down; once the bar clears the bottom you can let the buttons up; it will reset the changes to the factory settings so you'll have to make all your system changes again, but it might restart the GPS


----------



## jampg

Thanks, I tried that before I called with no results.


----------



## jampg

Is there a local repair shop that works on GPS units? I live in SCS.


----------



## Drake

Does Hummingbird make a handheld gps that accepts Lakemaster SD chips?

Thanks......... Dave


----------



## SPORTSMAN

Jampg, Try reseting it a few times. It took mine 4 resets til mine started working again.


----------



## bigfisherman

Send me a PM with your email and I will send you an update I got from lowrance that with up grade your softerware then do a hard reset and it will work. I had that problem with 2 of mine and nearly went crazy trying to fix em and that worked.


----------



## Shellbackcva59

hello Bigfisherman, I also havve trouble with my Lowrance H2OC. I'm sending you a PM with hopes you could help me also. Thanks!


----------

